# Nouveau logo du logiciel pages



## Vécox (12 Mars 2021)

Bonjour ,
Depuis un certain temps, j'ai remarqué que le logo du logiciel pages avait changé. À la place de la carte avec le stylo, ils ont mis des guillemets anglais. Je crois qu'on nous oublie nous, francophones !

PS: j'ai beaucoup de mal à écrire avec un clavier de mac complètement défectueux que je dois changer.


----------



## edenpulse (12 Mars 2021)

euh la question c'est surtout pourquoi ils devraient mettre quelque chose de francophone, alors que l'anglais est la langue de la société + un peu considéré comme une langue presque universelle, et BEAUCOUP plus utilisée que le français de part le monde. 
On reste un tout petit pays hein...


----------



## ericse (12 Mars 2021)

Je trouve aussi que ce guillemet anglo-américain (parce que mêmes les anglais, les australiens et les néozélandais n'utilisent pas celui-là) est fort mal avisé pour le logo d'un logiciel multi-langue. 
(Mais c'était l'occasion d'apprendre plein de choses sur Wikipédia  )


----------



## Vécox (12 Mars 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> euh la question c'est surtout pourquoi ils devraient mettre quelque chose de francophone, alors que l'anglais est la langue de la société + un peu considéré comme une langue presque universelle, et BEAUCOUP plus utilisée que le français de part le monde.
> On reste un tout petit pays hein...


Je pense que pour un logiciel multilingue , le fait d'avoir mis ces guillemets là n'est pas très bien, ça sectarise les choses, étant donné que ce logiciel est universel. Ils auraient très bien pu ne pas mettre de guillemets.


----------



## Locke (12 Mars 2021)

Vécox a dit:


> Je pense que pour un logiciel multilingue , le fait d'avoir mis ces guillemets là n'est pas très bien, ça sectarise les choses, étant donné que ce logiciel est universel. Ils auraient très bien pu ne pas mettre de guillemets.


Faut pas pousser quand même, lorsque tu écris, est-ce que cela te pose un problème ? Aucun, il me semble ! Et ce logiciel de conception nord-américaine mérite bien de se distinguer visuellement avec ses propres guillemets. Et comme ce n'est pas français, il n'y aura pas un béret, un camembert ou un coq.


----------



## ericse (12 Mars 2021)

C'est surtout qu'un logo est fait pour passer un message, et utiliser un sigle abscons pour la majorité des utilisateurs, en s'imaginant qu'il est universel, n'est pas très intelligent. Encore plus venant d'une entreprise perfectionniste et historiquement attachée à la typographie. Voilà on a le droit de se moquer quand même


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Mars 2021)

On crée un sujet pour des détails bien futiles, la tech Apple ne vous suffit pas  ?


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> On crée un sujet pour des détails bien futiles


Ne connais-tu pas l'art de la futilité ?

L'art de solliciter des synapses juste pour satisfaire un besoin humain, confronter son monde idéal au web impitoyable. La petite marotte de *Vécox* vaut bien celle des lustreurs de chrome ou des imageurs d'instantanéité. Nan !?

Je ne misais pas deux sous sur ce sujet…
Et pourtant ! Ça vous turlupine les guillemets ! 
Moi aussi d'ailleurs… :rose: Sauf que sans l'image en question – Eh ouais *Vécox* ! Tous les macusers ne sont pas forcément à jour question OS – je voyais que dalle ! 

J'ai donc trouvé cette image sur le net !







Si c'est de ce logo qu'il est question – et je te préviens *Vécox* t'as plutôt intérêt à me dire que c'est le bon, sinon gare à toi, ha ha ha – bah de prime abord, je ne vois pas forcément des guillemets anglo-saxons. Il y a un cadre de sélection vectorielle. Ça pourrait tout aussi bien être l'évocation d'une lettrine et donc l'aspect PAO grand public, une invitation à poser sa plume sur les papillons du clavier ou au contraire, une paire d'œils façon cartoon espionnant tes moindres tapuscrits, hi hi hi.


----------



## nicomarcos (13 Mars 2021)




----------



## ericse (13 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> de prime abord, je ne vois pas forcément des guillemets anglo-saxons


Et pour cause, puisqu'ils ne le sont pas (pas plus que les dates en mm/jj que les français s'évertuent à utiliser dès qu'ils écrivent en anglais), ce ne sont que des américanismes


----------



## Vécox (14 Mars 2021)

Bon, en tout cas, je dis ça à propos des guillemets parce que c'est une facette de la défense d'une langue. La France étant un grand pays, le français était langue diplomatique au XVIII ème siècle, parlée dans les cours d'Europe. 

Certains de ces souvenirs que j'ai sont lointains, il faudrait que je mette à jour ces connaissances...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2021)

Vécox a dit:


> Bon, en tout cas, je dis ça à propos des guillemets parce que c'est une facette de la défense d'une langue. La France étant un grand pays, le français était langue diplomatique au XVIII ème siècle, parlée dans les cours d'Europe.
> 
> Certains de ces souvenirs que j'ai sont lointains, il faudrait que je mette à jour ces connaissances...



Ce qu’il te faut, c’est un traitement de texte du XVIIIe siècle :


----------



## vincentn (14 Mars 2021)

Sujet certes futile mais intéressant.

Il existe suffisamment de ponctuations, diacritiques et symboles typographiques bien plus universels que les guillemets anglais, qu'ils soient doubles ou simples. Déjà que chez les anglo-saxons les usages de ce guillemet anglais diffère suivant les pays…

Apple aurait très bien pu utiliser le pied-de-mouche ¶ par exemple, symbole de fin de paragraphe, qui aurait été un meilleur choix., et une référence aux usages PAO grand public de son logiciel Pages. Symbole que l'on retrouve d'ailleurs dans tous les logiciels de traitements de texte avec le même usage/signification.

Cela me rappelle le vieux souvenir du changement du terme corbeille dans les versions anglaises de macOS pour l'usage du terme américain :

https://www.journaldulapin.com/2017/05/26/mac-os-british/

Si dans notre langue il existe encore des différences dans macOS (ou iOS) entre le français et le français canadien, en anglais, l'anglais américain tend à être la norme.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mars 2021)

Comment disait le sieur Arouet ? Ah! oui : « Peser de œufs de mouches sur une toile d’araignée ». Authentique XVIIIe siècle et authentiquement français.

Concernant l’article du Lapin mis en lien ci-dessus, je rappelle que _English (U.K.)_ est toujours une option de langue dans macOS distincte de _English_ (English U.S.). Parce que, oui, macOS est _designed in California_, c’est marqué sur la boite.

Et ne croyez pas qu’on parle ou qu’on écrive le même espagnol à Mexico qu’à Madrid.


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce qu’il te faut, c’est un traitement de texte du XVIIIe siècle :


Ça fait plutôt moine copiste du XIIIe 
(même si t'es super raccord avec le logo)

Depuis le XVe, fini les plumes… On est passé au plomb !


----------



## baron (15 Mars 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Depuis le XVe, fini les plumes… On est passé au plomb !



Apple ne l'avait pas encore bien compris il y a dix ans… 
	

		
			
		

		
	






++++++++++++

P.S. Je m'interroge quant à l'usage des espèces de pinces à gauche de la plume ? 


Moonwalker a dit:


>


----------



## aCLR (15 Mars 2021)

baron a dit:


> P.S. Je m'interroge quant à l'usage des espèces de pinces à gauche de la plume ?


Ça peut être une plume métallique.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2021)

"Cependant nous focaliserons ici l’attention sur l’étude des papiers, car au xviiie siècle la pratique de l’écriture littéraire ou savante se résume peu ou prou à l’emploi de la plume d’oiseau12, et d’une encre de fabrication le plus souvent artisanale, dont les variations ne sont guère analysables à l’œil nu"









						Usages des supports d’écriture au xviiie siècle : une esquisse codi...
					

« Je brûle tout », s’exclame Buffon, « lorsque je mourrai, on ne trouvera chez moi aucun papier inutile. J’ai pris ce parti en songeant qu’autrement je m’ensevelirais sous mes papiers ». La destruc...




					journals.openedition.org
				






baron a dit:


> P.S. Je m'interroge quant à l'usage des espèces de pinces à gauche de la plume ?



Il s’agit d’un taille plume.

"La plume s'use, ramollit dans l'encre, s'effiloche ; il faut la tailler assez souvent, et le canif est dans l'écritoire, avec le sable qui sert de buvard2. Chacun peut d'ailleurs tailler sa plume à sa main3. Il y faut une certaine compétence. C'est un sujet suffisamment important pour que l'Encyclopédie de Diderot et d'Alembert lui consacre une planche entière organisée par le maître d'écriture Charles Paillasson."









						Plume (écriture) — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2021)

vincentn a dit:


> Apple aurait très bien pu utiliser le pied-de-mouche ¶ par exemple,


ils auraient pu et ne l’on pas fait. Je me suis également posé la question quand ce visuel est sorti. Il y avait pléthore de symboles à prendre, à commencer par une lettre comme un P pour Pages.


----------

